

Start Shout - What Happened? - bmelton

Just went over to recently launched StartShout.com, started by HN user 'str'.  The message on the site says that it's "Coming Soon", and that the site isn't configured.<p>I'm launching tomorrow, and I need it.  Does anybody know what happened?  Or does anybody have a copy of the list?
======
shankh
I guess the site has been shut down, If your product is related to social
networking, contact me at fastgush.com

